
Donald Knuth’s 80th birthday will be celebrated by two events in Piteå, Sweden - merrua
http://knuth80.elfbrink.se/
======
wrinkl3
Knuth is a unique character. I read the more personal of his books last year,
"Things a Computer Scientist Rarely Talks About". It's essentially a
transcript of several open lectures he gave at Stanford on topics ranging from
his hobbies and side-projects to his thoughts on the Bible and his Christian
faith. I've been a staunch atheist for the majority of my life, but seeing
Knuth talk so comfortably about his spirituality actually helped me appreciate
religion more.

~~~
BellsOnSunday
What's the little book of his about a man and a woman trapped on an island
where they geekily explain things to each other? I might be misremembering the
setting...started it once but it was pretty cheesy.

~~~
Syssiphus
Surreal Numbers

------
fdej
It makes me sad that Knuth will no longer be at a prime age, but on the other
hand, one more year and he will return to perfect power.

~~~
1123581321
Three more years until 83, unless I’m misunderstanding.

~~~
tsm
"power", 81 = 3^4

~~~
1123581321
Thank you.

------
estomagordo
For some reason, I stumbled across this website way back in August, before it
was at all publicly discussed or advertised. So I secured tickets early on,
filed for vacation and am gonna enjoy this so much.

~~~
jf
I'm really glad you're able to go and I hope that somebody who attends will
write up a report that the rest of us can read!

~~~
estomagordo
Sure will!

------
leoc
Long may
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/23/magazine/old-...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/23/magazine/old-
masters-at-top-of-their-game.html) be relevant!

------
deadmetheny
On the other hand, he'll only be 0x50 in hex years!

------
zeeed
Why Piteå, of all places?

~~~
mickronome
Maybe because of the awesome organ they have there ?

